# Online Store Platform Question



## Roger_M (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi there, im trying to launch a print on demand business online and i havent decide it what platform to use. I´ve browse through here trying to find an answer but im not 100% clear about what is the best option for me and im on a really tight budget and i want to be 100% sure before taking a decission that involves investing money (yeah im picky  ).
As said above, im on a really tight budget and i would like to know which ecommerce platform is the best option for me. Im not a tech guy but PC/Software related stuff comes easy for me meaning that any option with a higher learning curve i feel confortable i can habdle it. Also, i´ve build websites using wordpress in the past so that wont be an issue neither so, if you had to spend the least and get a membership on a ecommerce platform that provides the best value for the money in terms of everything needed to launch a SEO optimized, 100% operational and professional looking online store.
I know that my decission will depend with what print on demand service i end up using but im not very picky on that remark and i rather lose a couple of bucks on my profit margin to work with a POD provider that integrates with the option you guys advice me to take, anyway im mostly going to focus on clothes & apparel and some Home items and accessories.


Thanks in advance¡!¡


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Please don't use that "SEO" term. It makes you look like a brainwashed fool to those of us actually knowing what SEO is. 
Leave it for those pretending to possess some magical power.
SEO is actually just a set of standards every website should follow. That's all there is to it.

Stick to ebay, amazon, and etsy.
Leave the rest for the pro's... and save yourself the headache and the wasted money.
I think Etsy does offer a store option, under your own domain name, but I'd avoid that too.
Build a WordPress website if you can. Make sure it looks nice and works well. If not, it will actually cause damage instead of helping you sell.


----------



## Roger_M (Jul 3, 2018)

> Stick to ebay, amazon, and etsy. Leave the rest for the pro's


I want to learn, please show me what u mean by this.




> I think Etsy does offer a store option, under your own domain name


They actually do, under a sub-domain.




> but I'd avoid that too.


Why?




> Build a WordPress website if you can. Make sure it looks nice and works well. If not, it will actually cause damage instead of helping you sell.


Do you have an already optimized wordpress themed i can borrow? Also, can i integrate any of those platforms you mention (Amazon, Ebay and Etsy) with my ecommerce site?


Thanks in advance¡!


----------



## UrMyBoyBlue (Jun 19, 2018)

Just a thought... and its what I did for the time being, so I could focus my time more on my local orders because they keep the money rolling in for me. S&S and Alphabroder both off a free generic website you can use. I bought my domain name and forwarded it to the free site they offer. Granted... cudtomers cant purchase from the site directly, but it works as a good "view our catalog online at..." type of site. Before that I had my domain forwarded to my etsy shop. Now... that being said... is this a good long term option, probably not. But it seems to be better than nothing at least.


----------



## Joel_AN (Jul 6, 2018)

For a simple online store with your own domain name, suggest you use WooCommerce on the popular Wordpress platform. You can get this with most big name webhosts such as Godaddy. Suggest you avoid any webhost that doesn't offer nightly backups of your website. I like Godaddy Managed Wordpress. Also 3dcart is a good option. 

I would suggest you avoid the super low cost options because in a lot of those cases you do not own your own domain name or you are limited to options of how the website looks or functions. Basically you get what you pay for.. If you aren't website savy try freelancer or upstart or fiver to find someone who can build you a website. Whatever decision you decide, make sure your webhost has nightly backups (pay for that option if needed although it should be in most managed packages). This is so important to backup your investment.

Make sure when you register your domain name that you own it. I can't count how many times someone comes to me for web help and I find out their old webmaster owns their domain name. You should be the primary administrative contact for your domain. You can do a Whois at any webhost to find out the legal registered owner. 

Hope this information helps!

Best Regards,

Joel Lesser, Website Manager


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Roger_M said:


> They actually do, under a sub-domain.


You can have an etsy store under your own domain. https://help.etsy.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000337787-Connecting-a-Third-Party-Domain
Personally I like to have full control, so I'm not a fan of etsy stores. 



If you want to have your own store, you should talk to a web developer. Just watch out for the kids who think they are web developers, just because they've learned how to install WordPress. As I've said, do it right or you will do more harm than good.


Concentrate on producing t-shirts that sell, and list them on ebay, amazon, and etsy. Unless you really know how to do market research and promotion, don't expect many sales from your website. If it was that easy, ebay, amazon, and etsy would not exist.


----------



## Shirty Nation (Jul 18, 2018)

"...promotion, don't expect many sales from your website. If it was that easy, ebay, amazon, and etsy would not exist."

I think having a website can and will increase your traffic if you know your way around social media a little bit. If you have not clue whatsoever, then leave it be.

Anyway if you want to increase sales and traffic for your designs you should create your social media anyway. Social media is just too big to leave it out of contention .


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Shirty Nation said:


> I think having a website can and will increase your traffic if you know your way around social media a little bit. If you have not clue whatsoever, then leave it be.


Social media is the last thing in the whole process of online marketing.
It is just like fishing... Anyone can buy a fishing rod and some bait, but will not catch much fish. Actually, fishing is easier.


----------



## ChristiBatala (4 mo ago)

I know it might be a little difficult at the start, but you should set some priorities for your website should have.


----------

